# Exterior EFIS



## scottco15108 (Jun 12, 2011)

Trying to get a ball park number for hotel exterior hotel, three to four floors. Three color banded around all EFIS system, one primer and two top coats. Owner supplied manlifts. We haven't done exterior hotels in two years and am not familiar how the economy has effected them. Any help or comments are appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

350..................................


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I suggest you just go off of your previous experience. With that said. 

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.
 
PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

